

Google IO registration opens March 27th - pheelicks
https://developers.google.com/events/io/register

======
pheelicks
Looks like they've also decided not to do the coding challenge, originally
suggested to stem the "first come first served" rush.

A bit of a shame, could have been interesting - and would have made for more
devs at, what is after all, a developer conference

------
mikeevans
Big price increase from last year, up to $900.

